# Feta - Flora Danica



## AntheaT

Can I use Flora Danica to make Feta?

I plan to make my first batch of Chevre and Feta this weekend using goat's milk and I'm rather confused by all the recipes.


----------



## nightskyfarm

I don't use Flora Danica for Feta. I would use the MM100 or MT1 from dairy connection. I find the Flora Danica makes a wonderful pressed cheese with a washed rind like a Gouda or Havarti. It des not seem to impart that Feta sharpness like the MM100 or MT1. Hoegger also has the MT1 culture. It is more expensive, but I feel it is worth it and use only MT1 in my Feta.


----------



## linuxboy

You can use whatever culture you want. Just keep in mind that the final flavor and possibly texture will be different based on the choice. Feta classically is a mixed bacilli and cocci fermentation, and if you use a traditional cultured butter/aromatic meso blend like FD, it will taste differently.


----------



## AntheaT

Thanks Jennifer, that's the info I was looking for.

Since I'm experimenting with only 1 gallon at a time, have you found your results pretty consistent using the larger packages that you use 1/8 tsp of the culture?


----------



## nightskyfarm

1/8 would be fine for 1- 2 gallons. Depending on the culture I average a little over an 1/8 tsp for 3.5 - 4 gallons of milk. Store your culture in the freezer and take it out only to use then right back in it goes. Moisture in the air can get into the packet and ruin your culture particularly the Flora Danica.


----------

